# going from Rome to Cortona



## karrog (Apr 16, 2009)

My husband and I are traveling from Rome to Cortona.  We wanted to know if there were any trains that leave from Rome to Cortona?  If there are no direct trains then how would we do it?


----------



## Lourdes (Apr 17, 2009)

*trains to Cortona from Rome*

Ciao *karrog* and welcome to our Forum!

For trains, it is always best to check the online train schedule at: http://www.ferroviedellostato.it/

At the top right next to the "search" you'll find the link to see the English version of the site.

Just search for "Roma" as your departure city and "Cortona" as your arrival.

As you can see from this earlier thread "http://www.discovertuscany.com/forum/other-destinations-tuscany/35-visiting-cortona-train.html", the closest train station to Cortona is the Camucia train station but the Terontola one is also an option. They both have buses that go to Cortona. You can check bus schedules here: http://www.lfi.it/servizi_linee_lfi_et-mob.asp
These trains to Cortona make several stops along the way, so while it might take a while to get there, I assure you the view as you go up from Lazio through Umbria to Tuscany is worth it!

The results on Trenitalia show several trains throughout the day, so check it out yourself to see which one is the most convenient.


----------

